# ζερνταλί, ζέρδελο, ζερντελές (;) = apricot



## seimontadtecwyn (May 28, 2008)

Γεια σας,

Πριν από 25 χρόνια περίπου έμεινα ένα χρόνο στην Ξάνθη.

Μια μέρα πήγα στο μανάβη. Εκεί βρίσκονταν βερίκοκα, αλλά στην ετικέτα γραφόταν όχι «βερίκοκα» αλλά «ζερντελέδες» (ή κάτι τέτοιο, νομίζω). Η λέξη ήταν γραμμένη στα ελληνικά γράμματα, και είχε ελληνική κατάληξη, αλλά νομίζω ότι ήταν τουρκικής προέλευσης.

Ξέχασα γι’αυτό πολλά χρόνια. Στα τουρκικά υπάρχουν πάρα πολλές λέξεις περσικής προέλευσης, και πρόσφατα όταν μάθαινα περσικά έπεσα πάνω στη λέξη زردالو zarda:lu: (κυριολεκτικά «κίτρινο δαμάσκηνο»), που πραγματικά σημαίνει «βερίκοκο» και τότε μου φάνηκε ότι η λέξη στο μανάβικο στην Ξάνθη ήταν ζερντελές ή κάτι τέτοιο. Αλλά είναι δυνατόν? Τί νομίζετε ότι θα ήταν η λέξη; Μπορεί να θυμάμαι λάθος.

Με χαιρετίσματα,

Σάιμον


----------



## crystal (May 28, 2008)

Δεν ήταν «καΐσια», έτσι; (κάποιος να μου πει πώς βάζουμε τόνο και διαλυτικά μαζί!)

έντιτ: ευχαριστώ, cythere!


----------



## Zazula (May 28, 2008)

Πρωίας to the rescue! *ζερδαλιά* (η), *ζερδελιά* και *ζερνταλιά* (βοταν.) ιδιωματ. ονομ. της βερικοκκέας. Ο καρπός *ζερδαλί* (το), *ζέρδελο* ή *ζαρταλούδι*.


----------



## cythere (May 28, 2008)

crystal said:


> (κάποιος να μου πει πώς βάζουμε τόνο και διαλυτικά μαζί!)


 
Shift + w + το γράμμα που θέλεις!


----------



## nickel (May 28, 2008)

Στο εξαιρετικό δίτομο _Φυτολογικό Λεξικό_ (1914, β΄ έκ. 1959) του Παναγιώτη Γ. Γενναδίου διαβάζω στο λήμμα *Βερικοκκέα*:

Αλλ' εν Ηπείρω καί τισι διαμερίσμασι της Θεσσαλίας τα βερίκοκκα ονομάζονται *ζερνταλιά* ή *ζέρδελα* (και το δένδρον *Ζερδαλιά* ή *Ζαρνταλιά*) εκ παραφθοράς βεβαίως της Ινδικής ονομασίας-των Zardalu (de Candolle), ήτις είναι εν χρήσει και παρά τοις Τούρκοις (*ζερνταλί* ή *ζαρνταλί*). Υπάρχει λοιπόν ένδειξις πιθανής εισαγωγής τής Β. εις την Ανατολήν και διά τρίτης οδού.


----------



## nickel (May 28, 2008)

cythere said:


> Shift + w + το γράμμα που θέλεις!


Για τα διαλυτικά, κοιτάξτε αν λειτουργεί και το *δεξί Alt* + *τόνος* (δεξιά από το L) + *ι* ή *υ*. Εμένα λειτουργεί και στον Firefox (όχι μόνο στο Office).


----------



## Zazula (May 29, 2008)

To [*Alt Gr* + *;*]+ *ι* / *υ* δίνει ΐ / ΰ και στον Internet Explorer.


----------



## Dr Moshe (May 29, 2008)

Σχετικά με το αρχικό ερώτημα της ετυμολογικής προέλευσης, ας μου επιτραπεί να αναφέρω ότι η λέξη ανάγεται στο τουρκ. _zerdali _ «βερίκοκο» (παλαιότ. _zerdalu_), το οποίο πράγματι έχει την αφετηρία του στο περσ. _zard alū, _κατά λέξη «κίτρινο κορόμηλο / δαμάσκηνο».

Το δάνειο εμφανίζεται επίσης στη διάλεκτο του Πόντου με τους τύπους _ζέρταλο, ζερταλί(ν), ζερτελί(ν),_ καθώς και στην Καππαδοκική με τον τύπο _ζέρντελι_.

Καλή σας ημέρα.


----------



## jmanveda (May 29, 2008)

Σχετικά με τα διαλυτικά υπάρχει και

Alt 0192 ΐ
Alt 0224 ΰ


----------



## seimontadtecwyn (May 29, 2008)

Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ.
Για το ΐ κ.τ.λ. υπάρχει κι άλλη δυνατότητα, να πας σε Insert – Symbol – Arial Unicode MS – Greek extended. Αν δεν έχεις Arial Unicode MS θα το βρεις εδώ
http://unbound.biola.edu/index.cfm?method=downloads.showDownloadMain. Συμπεριλαμβάνει και πολλά άλλα με ενδιαφέρον.


----------

